# New tool



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Just need to put my logo on there









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Nice lookin' truck!


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks, I ready to get some yote blood on it.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Niec truck. I was lookign at one just like that last week. My old truck is about to finally give out and it's about time I find a replacement.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice 22magnum... Looks like your doing well @ pdc.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice truck....You need a PT sticker on it.. 8 speed ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have them ! $5 covers postage and the envelope $1 for each additional. And yes I do PayPal


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Where do you purchase said PT sticker?

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

^^


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

nice! congrats on new wheels.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks yall, it's a 2012 Ram Laramie. It has everything I wanted. Rambox, 4x4, and a bed cover. I'll defense put it to good use.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Nice 22magnum... Looks like your doing well @ pdc.


It's a work in progress. I worked over 1,000 hours of overtime last year. Plan to work less hunt more now!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

youngdon has PT decals--- send him a PM.

awprint:


----------

